# One way to deal with illegal parking in handicapped spots?



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2012)

Shared for fair use only.....





> A Disability Council in a Swedish town is lobbying to get *“Laziness is not a disability”* added to parking signs. If approved, the reminder would appear below disabled parking signs in Nordmaling, northern Sweden.
> 
> “People don’t respect disabled parking signs,” Margareta Gustavsson, member of the Disability Council (handikapprådet), told the Västerbottens Kuriren newspaper.
> 
> ...


Ice News, 5 May 12


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2012)

Laziness may not be a disability but in some cases, stupidity is.  Does that give them the right to park in a handicapped spot?  IMHO, handicapped spots are for people with a _physical_ disability that prevents ease of movement.

But then again, with the "Pregnant" and the "Family" parking spots, we _are_ allowing laziness to become a disability.....   :


----------



## dapaterson (15 May 2012)

My favourite "Text from Last Night" - "Parked in the expectant mother's parking spot at Walgreens to buy some Plan B".


----------



## bridges (15 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> But then again, with the "Pregnant" and the "Family" parking spots, we _are_ allowing laziness to become a disability.....   :



I dunno, I hear pregnancy can get in the way of walking long distances, esp. in the late stages or in the winter when most parking lots around here are like a skating rink.  I know, put on the metal cleats and soldier on, right?   :

I'm of two minds about the original story.  Most people don't seem to appreciate it when civic authorities get snarky, even when justified.   I don't think it'd fly here.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 May 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Most people don't seem to appreciate it when civic authorities get snarky, even when justified.   I don't think it'd fly here.



Tough. Maybe some more snarkiness is what our politically correct entitled population needs.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> I dunno, I hear pregnancy can get in the way of walking long distances, esp. in the late stages or in the winter when most parking lots around here are like a skating rink.



If they have a medical condition, they could be issued a temporary permit.  They never seem to have a problem strolling around the mall though.


----------



## Journeyman (15 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Tough. Maybe some more snarkiness is what our politically correct entitled population needs.


    :nod:


----------



## Sapplicant (15 May 2012)

It is my personal (and ruthless) opinion that if someone uses a handicapped spot, then they should be handicapped, regardless of whether they were before they parked their car there.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> <snip>..  They never seem to have a problem strolling around the mall though.



And there we have it. 

Someone may be incapable of walking 80 meters to the store entrance, but can _somewhere_, _somehow_, summon the intestinal fortitude, and find the strength to *walk the mall for three hours*?!?!?

That kind of abuse burns me up.

(If anyone can explain to me how that one works, I'm all ears, because it mystifies me).


----------



## wildman0101 (15 May 2012)

Concur with your post 4 Jim


----------



## Scott (15 May 2012)

I witnessed a cop enter a coffee shop once and loudly announce that someone was parked in a handicapped spot without the tags and that he'd be calling for the tow truck immediately unless this person moved. 

I have no doubt that the lady involved likely left her coffee to get cold and also never did such a thing again.

He'd probably get fired today though


----------



## TN2IC (15 May 2012)

Walter: My wife and I couldn't find any place to park anywhere near this stinkin' joint. And some jerk pulled up in a brand new Mercedes and pulled right into the handicap spot. He got out of the car and there was nothin' wrong with him, don't you hate that? So I ran his ass over. I made an honest man out of him! And his mother got out of the other side and started swinging her crutches at me -- took her out with the door.

Jeff Dunham: Don't you feel kinda bad?

Walter: Ah hell, they can carpool.


Video Link


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I witnessed a cop enter a coffee shop once and loudly announce that someone was parked in a handicapped spot without the tags and that he'd be calling for the tow truck immediately unless this person moved.
> 
> I have no doubt that the lady involved likely left her coffee to get cold and also never did such a thing again.
> 
> He'd probably get fired today though


I would hope a cop doing that would be commended for public education - giving someone a chance to fix rather than just jump aboard.


----------



## Scott (16 May 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I would hope a cop doing that would be commended for public education - giving someone a chance to fix rather than just jump aboard.



I bought the man a coffee.


----------



## medicineman (16 May 2012)

One could really make a public spectacle of them by accidentally on purpose letting air out of  a tire so that they'd have to dig out the spare and change it...just to let people see their face and how "handicapped" they really are.  

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (16 May 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> One could really make a public spectacle of them by accidentally on purpose letting air out of  a tire so that they'd have to dig out the spare and change it...just to let people see their face and how "handicapped" they really are.
> 
> MM



You devious so and so.....keep that up and I may get to like you.


----------



## Scott (16 May 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> One could really make a public spectacle of them by accidentally on purpose letting air out of  a tire so that they'd have to dig out the spare and change it...just to let people see their face and how "handicapped" they really are.
> 
> MM



I was hoping to be taken up on my offer to ram it out of the way with the firetruck I was in.......the fellas knew it and you could almost see a look of disappointment when the lady took off to move her car.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2012)

I remember once seeing people parked in a handicapped spot at Tim Horton's in Petawawa.  When they got out of the car, I remarked (in my outside voice  ) that I supposed mental handicaps must count too.  Funny, they were both CF officers......   >


----------



## Haggis (16 May 2012)

I drove my 75 year old mother to Canadian Tire in Cornwall, ON one day a few years back.  As we were walking in, a big 4X4 with New York plates and an equally huge native driver pulled into the handicap spot closest to the doors.  The driver gets out and starts striding in to the store, cutting in front of mom.  Without missing a step, mom looks at the driver and says "nice to see you're feeling better, son".  He stops dead in his tracks, turns to face us and mom smiles at him with her sarcastic little Irish grin that says "don't f*ck with me".  He went out and moved his truck.


----------



## TN2IC (17 May 2012)

Good for your mom for standing up. Good on her. That made my day reading that.


----------



## Snaketnk (17 May 2012)

I recall seeing a G Wagen with 4 young troops in it parked in the handicapped parking at the McDonalds in Oromocto (Gateway)


----------



## OldSolduer (17 May 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> I recall seeing a G Wagen with 4 young troops in it parked in the handicapped parking at the McDonalds in Oromocto (Gateway)


The IA in that sort of case is to point out to the young lads that they are in contravention of the law and their behavior reflects poorly on the CF. 

Then take the senior one's name, and unit, write it down and inform them his RSM can expect a phone call.


----------



## TN2IC (17 May 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> I recall seeing a G Wagen with 4 young troops in it parked in the handicapped parking at the McDonalds in Oromocto (Gateway)



PM me a CFR and I can trace it. Just sayin...  ;D

As for the Gateway area, their are a lot of "eyes" looking around there. I use to drive the military buses, and anyone can park at the Gateway legally. Or even park over at Jungle Jim's and walk over. That is what we usually do in our trade. Since it's easier to park, and leave. It just creates more walking, which I'm sure some of the MSE Ops do need.  ;D


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

You could also take this guys approach...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm63NtXhZJE

But not in uniform


----------



## my72jeep (17 May 2012)

A few years ago I was entering my Legion when I saw a member/vet who lost a leg somewhere and is getting older and shaky on his good one looking for a parking spot. None were open in the upper lot, but I did see a van in a handicap spot that had its placard but knowing the placard was for there 4 year old son and not for eather parrent I told the vet a spot was about to open. I walked in to the bar area and in my best imitation of a RSM I asked if any one could give me the number for the local tow truck. I started to make said call explaining to the dispatcher that there was a van parked in the #4 handicap spot at the legion that needed to be towed. At this point I was confronted by the offenders saying they have a handicap parking permit and can park there. to this I responded OH so you have your 4 year old son here with you at the the bar, where is he? I'd like to buy him a drink. All this wile still on the phone with the tow company.needless to say he moved his van fast and the vet got the spot and to this day that little troll has never misused a handicap parking spot.


----------



## Haggis (17 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> At this point I was confronted by the offenders saying they have a handicap parking permit and can park there.



Good on ya!

Under Ontario law, the accessible parking Permit (APP) may only be used to allow a vehicle to park in a designated space if _the person for whom it was issued is being transported in the vehicle_.  Misuse of the permit will result in fines ranging from $300 to $5,000 and revoked APP privileges.  ServiceOntario may cancel or refuse to issue a replacement permit if it is misused.


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2012)

And it *SHOULD* be.!!


----------



## CountDC (17 May 2012)

Love it - some excellent actions taken.

In one of my prior lifes I worked security at the Mic Mac Mall in Dartmouth for a stint over the xmas holidays and of course we had a heavy snowfall.  They sent us out to watch the parking lots, keep traffic moving and try to keep people from parking where they shouldn't.  Problem was they didn't give us tickets to issue (the mall gave the excuse that if the ticket was fought they would have to cover it) or radios to call for assistance.  My area was a main door with a couple handicap parking spots that everyone wanted (they were already filled when I took over the area by non-handicap drivers).  I watched a man in a wheelchair try to make his way from the far end of the parking lot piled with snow because those spots were taken.  After myself and his wife helped him out I determined to keep those spots cleared once they opened.  Didn't take long and sure enough a guy in a nice new pickup tried taking one.  When I told him he wasn't allowed to park there he looked me over, noticed I didn't have a radio or a ticket book and asked what I was going to do if he did park there.  Not being a total dummy I responded that obviously he already knew there wasn't a lot I could do except garuntee him that every piece of glass in his truck would be smashed by the time he returned.  He parked in front instead, i warned him that if the police came they may ticket and tow him but at least nothing would be damaged.  He carried on.

Pregnant parking spots have come in handy on occassion for us but are even more abused than the handicap spots.  As for 3 hours crawling the mall - most of our time was sitting or using the wheelchairs most places have. Family parking the same - when you have a baby and the weather is crap it is nice to have but highly abused.    Some places have the Pregnant/new mother spots that are the same.  All of these are highly abused as they are not bylawed enforced merely niceties the shops offer on an honour system.


----------



## Journeyman (17 May 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Pregnant parking spots .... Family parking the same...


People don't choose to be handicapped; I have no heartache there. 

If someone chooses to be pregnant/have multiple kids, why should everyone else bear additional burdens because of their lifestyle choice? It's not like the planet's population is dwindling, so that there should be benefits for breeding.


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2012)

It's not only the Handicap Parking spots that are abused and not meaning to stretch this further but what really pi$$ed me off also was what was happening at a certain Air Force location in Ontario and probably many other locations also.

The spots were generally available for the handicapped, as my wife used to use a mobility scooter we had the permit to use these spots but in the winter time using that scooter to plough through the snow only to find some moron has parked at the sidewalk ramp to access the grocery store for a "quick" purchase.!!  
Laziness and disrespectful IMHO.!

Venting done.!


----------



## PMedMoe (28 May 2012)

Nice.   :


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Nice.   :



The way (s)he parked may be an indicator that they are indeed "handicapped".


----------



## Journeyman (28 May 2012)

Or perhaps they responded to a crime?


----------



## GAP (28 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Or perhaps they responded to a crime?



Someone parking in the handicap stall?,,,,just asking.....


----------



## Journeyman (28 May 2012)

:dunno:  I just see two Sheriff's cars parked in a skewed manner close to the door of some apparent business establishment

....as though they both arrived in a hurry and were not concerned about passing the parking portion of their drivers' exam.


----------



## Pusser (28 May 2012)

I keep thinking I should get myself a gray grease pencil to write or draw lines on stupidly parked cars.  It wouldn't do any real damage (you can wipe it off with a soft cloth), but it would look like someone had keyed the paint job.  The ones that really burn my butt are the a$$holes who think their cars are so precious that they deserve to take up multiple spaces (i.e. straddle the lines) so no one will park too close to them.


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I keep thinking I should get myself a gray grease pencil to write or draw lines on stupidly parked cars.  It wouldn't do any real damage (you can wipe it off with a soft cloth), but it would look like someone had keyed the paint job.  The ones that really burn my butt are the a$$holes who think their cars are so precious that they deserve to take up multiple spaces (i.e. straddle the lines) so no one will park too close to them.



Ran across one of those one day years ago in Oromocto Mall parking lot.  I parked my large Ford Van two inches from their driver door, and went shopping.  I was returning to my van when I noticed the driver walking around their vehicle.  They couldn't figure out how to get into their car.......although the passenger side was easy to access.  Suddenly I "remembered that I had forgot to pick something up in the mall" and went back to buy a chocolate bar.  Taking a long detour to let the a..Hole climb over their shifter and drive away, I returned to a van with lots of room to get in from all sides.  

Teamwork helps too.....Got a friend .......Park both your cars a couple of inches away on both sides of the a..holes and sit back and watch the fun.   >

On another note;  in Ottawa, I am amazed at how RETARDED the majority of drivers are.   Majority can't plan their drive past their noses.  Signal lights are optional.   Stop Signs mean YIELD, and Yield Signs mean STOP.  City buses are exempt Stop Signs and Red Lights.   People hog the LEFT lane on the highways.  Cell Phone Laws don't apply in city limits.  Oh, how the list goes on.  I think most go their Lic out of a box of Cracker Jacks, as surely the Driver Examiners in this Region are more professional than that, to pass these morons.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :dunno:  I just see two Sheriff's cars parked in a skewed manner close to the door of some apparent business establishment
> 
> ....as though they both arrived in a hurry and were not concerned about passing the parking portion of their drivers' exam.



That's a possibility, I guess, although the vehicle on the left doesn't look very "skewed" to me. 



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> I keep thinking I should get myself a gray grease pencil to write or draw lines on stupidly parked cars.  It wouldn't do any real damage (you can wipe it off with a soft cloth), but it would look like someone had keyed the paint job.  The ones that really burn my butt are the a$$holes who think their cars are so precious that they deserve to take up multiple spaces (i.e. straddle the lines) so no one will park too close to them.



Get chalk instead......






 ;D


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2012)

Sweet...NOW you're giving me ideas.!!    >


----------



## Strike (28 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That's a possibility, I guess, although the vehicle on the left doesn't look very "skewed" to me.
> 
> Get chalk instead......
> 
> ...



Love it!


----------



## X Royal (30 May 2012)

And I thought grease applied under the door handles with my grease gun was a good idea. :facepalm:
Years back Canadian Tire use to sell a skunk scent for hunting that would sure catch their attention. 
Never Pass a Fault.


----------



## VIChris (31 May 2012)

I keep some of these in the gloveboxes in my cars:

http://www.youparklikeanasshole.com/files/notice_1.pdf


----------



## bridges (31 May 2012)

Good ones, but I don't get the one about being too far from a driveway-?   Unless you're a passenger in that same car, who had to walk farther than they planned & is now irked about it.   Hmm, I wonder how many of these are issued to the driver by a passenger in the same car?   >


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2012)

VIChris said:
			
		

> I keep some of these in the gloveboxes in my cars:



I checked out the gallery at that link:
http://www.youparklikeanasshole.com/gallery2/index.php
I wonder how many got "keyed"?


----------



## Jimmy_D (31 May 2012)

VIChris said:
			
		

> I keep some of these in the gloveboxes in my cars:
> 
> http://www.youparklikeanasshole.com/files/notice_1.pdf



Thank you, I know of some staff at the MIR who tend to park in client parking spots where I may give these tickets to because they are to lazy to walk from the staff parking lot thats 25'-35' away.


----------



## ModlrMike (31 May 2012)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> Thank you, I know of some staff at the MIR who tend to park in client parking spots where I may give these tickets to because they are to lazy to walk from the staff parking lot thats 25'-35' away.



Bring that to the attention of the Clinic WO. Should solve the problem. If not, bump it up.


----------



## Jimmy_D (8 Jun 2012)

Its been brought up by others to the Clinic CSM, and still has gone no wheres. That is why I was thinking about these little cars. But I digress so that I do not go up the creek with out a paddle.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jun 2012)

This is kind of funny.  Get a few people to pick the car up and move it.   >


----------



## bridges (29 Jun 2012)

;D   That reminds of of the Ford Festiva (?) that used to have a spoiler 1/3-way down its hatchback.  A friend used to joke that it looks like you can just pick it up & hang it in the garage when you're done.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2012)

Meanwhile in Alberta.....






 ;D


----------



## bridges (10 Jul 2012)

Do people just carry chalk in their pockets as a matter of course now so they can draw snarky parking lines?   Sign me up!   :nod:


----------



## 2 Cdo (10 Jul 2012)

The problem with some lots is the lines are painted to barely accommodate a small car, let alone a full size pickup.


----------



## Strike (10 Jul 2012)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> The problem with some lots is the lines are painted to barely accommodate a small car, let alone a full size pickup.



That does not preclude a person from parking in a straight line though.


----------



## 2 Cdo (10 Jul 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> That does not preclude a person from parking in a straight line though.



No it doesn't, but it does make it impossible to only take one space.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Jul 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Do people just carry chalk in their pockets as a matter of course now they can draw snarky parking lines?   Sign me up!   :nod:



It's not THAT weird. In my car trunk I have duct tape, zap straps, vodka coolers and a bumblebee costume.


----------



## bridges (10 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> It's not THAT weird. In my car trunk I have duct tape, zap straps, vodka coolers and a bumblebee costume.



 :moose:   All right, then.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> It's not THAT weird. In my car trunk I have duct tape, zap straps, vodka coolers and a bumblebee costume.



Sounds like a typical Friday night in Pembroke.


----------



## GAP (10 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> It's not THAT weird. In my car trunk I have duct tape, zap straps, vodka coolers and a bumblebee costume.



Don't ask what he plays at/with after hours.....




imagine a bumble bee strolling down the sidewalk sipping a vodka cooler, zap straps flung over his shoulder, duct tape in hand........what could go wrong..... ;D


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jul 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Sounds like a typical Friday night in Pembroke.



....in the Giant Tiger parking lot.


----------



## Scott (10 Jul 2012)

He does plays at the Blandford Recreation Centre.

Baaaaaaaaaaam!


----------



## TN2IC (10 Jul 2012)

Ugh, I just threw out a whole box of chalk! And totally forgot about this topic. Stupid me.....


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jul 2012)

VIChris said:
			
		

> I keep some of these in the gloveboxes in my cars:
> 
> http://www.youparklikeanasshole.com/files/notice_1.pdf



Just printed these off and distributed to my co-workers. Think during my break I'll take a stroll through the building parking lot.  >


----------



## Greymatters (11 Jul 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Just printed these off and distributed to my co-workers. Think during my break I'll take a stroll through the building parking lot.  >



Great product, something new for the vehicle emergency kit...  and some chalk of course...


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2013)

A little off topic but I love it!

http://humortrain.com/post/47051499083


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Apr 2013)

bridges said:
			
		

> I dunno, I hear pregnancy can get in the way of walking long distances, esp. in the late stages or in the winter when most parking lots around here are like a skating rink.  I know, put on the metal cleats and soldier on, right?   :
> 
> I'm of two minds about the original story.  Most people don't seem to appreciate it when civic authorities get snarky, even when justified.   I don't think it'd fly here.



My wife gained 70lbs, I called her the "Eclipse" Everywhere we went people frantically started boiling water and looking for clean towels, even when she was at 4 months. Literally near the end she could barely walk.


----------



## Strike (4 Apr 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> My wife gained 70lbs, I called her the "Eclipse" Everywhere we went people frantically started boiling water and looking for clean towels, even when she was at 4 months. Literally near the end she could barely walk.



I hear ya.  I also took advantage of those spots, because I had issues squeezing out of a half-opened car door.  The expectant mothers/parent parking seems to be a bit wider so no worries about dinging the car next to you as you slide out or wrangle a car seat from the back.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2013)

Take it which ever way you choose: http://www.stfuparentsblog.com/post/239438382/to-park-or-not-to-park-that-is-the-question-back

Some good comments though.   :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2014)

It's been a while, but I like this one:







There _are_ advantages to having an SUV.   :nod:

 ;D


----------

